# WhiteTails



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Been using my scooter to sneak up on the local deer. There is a group of around 10 young bucks that have taken up living in the vacant lots around my house.



















Heading off to Mesa Verde and possibly a side trip to Utah in a few days. Going to try some timelapse and a few other things. Hoping to come back with a load of good photos.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots Griz. We have several of the nubbin bucks around but the older fellows
aren't around much.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Only seen him once*

I've only seen the big guy in this area once. I was on my walk one morning and saw him. He's huge. Very large for a Whitetail. Not skittish like the youngsters. He took a look at me and went back to eating. None of the other bucks is even close to being able to challenge the old man.

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

